# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Feminine Muscles

## Perianne

I kinda wished I looked like this woman... but not the legs.  How much work does it take to get like this?  I am now 56 years old.  I run 2-3 times per week, do endless (it seems) situps with weights and I still do not have a visible six pack.  I have a muscle when I flex my arms, but it is not obvious like hers.  Maybe I am too old?

----------


## JustPassinThru

To look like that, I'm almost certain...you'd need anabolic steroids.

Speaking as a male, it doesn't appeal as overly attractive.  

FWIW...

----------

Archer (04-05-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> To look like that, I'm almost certain...you'd need anabolic steroids.
> 
> Speaking as a male, it doesn't appeal as overly attractive.  
> 
> FWIW...


Some of the guys I know seem to like a little bit of muscle on a woman.  No?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Some of the guys I know seem to like a little bit of muscle on a woman.  No?


Muscle tone is fine.

Ripped...

Of course it's not about me or my personal taste.  We'll almost certainly never meet.

But if I, for one, wanted a ripped body...I'd go into a gay bar.

I like soft, cuddly, hourglass shapes.

Of course, I don't like tattoos, either - so I guess in today's setting I'm an obsolete fossil.  And my own age and health keeps me from engaging in my interests.  But...that's my male reaction.

----------

Perianne (12-13-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I don't find six-packs on women particularly attractive. And those quads and hamstrings, not to mention her deltoids, are WAAAAYYYYY too massive!! And most important, she has no hips and ass!!! It would be like sleeping with a 16 year-old male high-school gymnast!!!! That might be SLH's idea of of a good time, but not mine!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Some of the guys I know seem to like a little bit of muscle on a woman.  No?


There's 'girl muscle' and there's 'guy muscle', and they are not the same thing. The girl in the pic has too much of the latter.

----------

Gemini (12-13-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> I don't find six-packs on women particularly attractive. And those quads and hamstrings, not to mention her deltoids, are WAAAAYYYYY too massive!! And most important, she has no hips and ass!!! It would be like sleeping with a 16 year-old male high-school gymnast!!!! That might be SLH's idea of of a good time, but not mine!


Oh well, I don't look like that anyway and probably never will.  But I do work out.  I like the feel of my stomach burning when I do the weighted situps.

----------


## patrickt

Don't forget to take you steroids.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Have a look at a few covers of 'Women's Health' magazine. Few of the women on the cover look like that woman. But they are VERY fit and have an appropriate amount of muscle.

----------


## usfan

I'm biased.. my wife is a fitness instructor & is very fit.  She has never had a 6 pack, though.. but after 4 kids, who would expect it?  But she has been complimented for being 'cut' many times, for legs, shoulders, & stomach.  But nearing 60, she is a freak of nature & i am the beneficiary!   :Big Grin:   There is a lot of genetics in muscle show.. pursuing fitness is a better avenue.  Looks may never arrive, but a healthy body & mind should be the goal.  I'm sure you would look fine, too, with some regular exercise & fitness.  But the muscle definition that body builders are after is a lot of work.  A balanced regimen of cardio, weights, & stretching is the best for overall fitness, & even if you don't get the muscle definition, you will be healthier, look better, & probably live longer.


ps..  those are great quotes in your sig line, Ghost!   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Katzndogz

> I kinda wished I looked like this woman... but not the legs.  How much work does it take to get like this?  I am now 56 years old.  I run 2-3 times per week, do endless (it seems) situps with weights and I still do not have a visible six pack.  I have a muscle when I flex my arms, but it is not obvious like hers.  Maybe I am too old?


To build up muscle like that you can't just lift weights.  You have to build up to lifting heavy weights, really heavy weights and monitor your diet rigorously.  Even so, you might have too much adipose tissue built up as you age.

If this woman took steroids, she would not look like this, she would have much bigger muscles.  This woman is merely defined, not all that buff.

----------

usfan (12-13-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> Have a look at a few covers of 'Women's Health' magazine. Few of the women on the cover look like that woman. But they are VERY fit and have an appropriate amount of muscle.

----------


## usfan

> To build up muscle like that you can't just lift weights.  You have to build up to lifting heavy weights, really heavy weights and monitor your diet rigorously.  Even so, you might have too much adipose tissue built up as you age.
> 
> If this woman took steroids, she would not look like this, she would have much bigger muscles.  This woman is merely defined, not all that buff.


Let's see her in a few years, after knocking out a couple of kids, & working on her feet all day...   :Laughing7:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Oh well, I don't look like that anyway and probably never will.  But I do work out.  I like the feel of my stomach burning when I do the weighted situps.


I'll let you in on a little secret about abs that I learned:

You can to crunches, sit-ups, leg-lifts all day long. You WILL get a flat, toned tummy...but if you don't burn off fat, it will lie invisible under the layer of fat around your belly. DON'T think of your body as 'this part' and 'that part'. For an exercise program to have any effect, your ENTIRE body has to be worked. And BOTH resistance training AND cardio. A muscle is a little furnace that burns fat and carbs. When you break it down through exercising it, it becomes a bigger and more efficient fat and carb burner. Targeting just ONE muscle group for this is futile. You have to do them ALL.

----------

Gemini (12-13-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> To build up muscle like that you can't just lift weights.  You have to build up to lifting heavy weights, really heavy weights and monitor your diet rigorously.  Even so, you might have too much adipose tissue built up as you age.
> 
> If this woman took steroids, she would not look like this, she would have much bigger muscles.  This woman is merely defined, not all that buff.


My husband went from a little thin guy when we married to 210 pounds of muscle.  Of course he did it over years and years.  I thought he was soooo sexy.  And he liked me with what little muscle I have.  He would comment on my hard abs and it made me feel good.

I was at Wal-mart last night and they had these lifting metal thingys.  I could curl the twenty pound one, but it made my elbow hurt.  I think I can't lift weights because I am old and my joints hurt sometimes.  So, I will never get to looking really fit.   :Frown:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Plus, I guarantee you that that young woman is in training for a major athletic event, maybe even the Olympics. You can tell that she's at peak training condition. I guarantee you that she doesn't look like this all the time. When the event is over and she goes off training, she will gradually assume a more natural appearance.

----------


## Katzndogz

> Plus, I guarantee you that that young woman is in training for a major athletic event, maybe even the Olympics. You can tell that she's at peak training condition. I guarantee you that she doesn't look like this all the time. When the event is over and she goes off training, she will gradually assume a more natural appearance.


Nope.  Because she is simply not that buff.  She is merely toned and defined.  

Check out Ernestine Shepard who started out at 71 and this is her at 75.

What's too old?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18346128

----------

Perianne (12-13-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I was at Wal-mart last night and they had these lifting metal thingys.  I could curl the twenty pound one, but it made my elbow hurt.  I think I can't lift weights because I am old and my joints hurt sometimes.  So, I will never get to looking really fit.


Kettlebells? Those things are GREAT!!! I used to attend some kettlebell workouts last year, and they are HARD!! Try the 'Turkish Pickup': deceptively simple, but DAMN!!! hard as hell!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Nope.  Because she is simply not that buff.  She is merely toned and defined.  
> 
> Check out Ernestine Shepard who started out at 71 and this is her at 75.
> 
> What's too old?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18346128


Are you SHITTING me?!?!?!?!?

NO WAY she can be 75!!! REALLY?!

I have to say, I'd hit that!

----------


## Coolwalker

> I kinda wished I looked like this woman... but not the legs.  How much work does it take to get like this?  I am now 56 years old.  I run 2-3 times per week, do endless (it seems) situps with weights and I still do not have a visible six pack.  I have a muscle when I flex my arms, but it is not obvious like hers.  Maybe I am too old?


A woman is supposed to be soft. I could break my tongue on that!

----------


## DonGlock26

> But if I, for one, wanted a ripped body...I'd go into a gay bar.



Now, that shit is funny right there.

----------


## Perianne

> Kettlebells? Those things are GREAT!!! I used to attend some kettlebell workouts last year, and they are HARD!! Try the 'Turkish Pickup': deceptively simple, but DAMN!!! hard as hell!


They were these things:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Nope.  Because she is simply not that buff.  She is merely toned and defined.


Not for a body-builder, of course, but I guarantee you she's a track and field Olympic hopeful.

----------


## Perianne

Well, I don't get into women, but I think she is hot.  Maybe a bit too much muscles, but hot looking.

----------


## Katzndogz

> A woman is supposed to be soft. I could break my tongue on that!


Who said women are supposed to be soft?

----------


## Perianne

> Who said women are supposed to be soft?


I've started IVs on women whose skin was like leather.  Nearly bent the needle going through.

----------


## Katzndogz

> Not for a body-builder, of course, but I guarantee you she's a track and field Olympic hopeful.


Track and Field calls for a different muscle structure.  More sleek, longer and smoother muscle structure.  Her legs aren't runner's legs.   Her shoulders aren't wide enough for a swimmer.  I would say, someone who just likes to work out a lot but isn't interested in anything else.  She is fortunate in not having a lot of bodyfat.  I would say she's carrying about 6 to 8 percent.

----------


## Coolwalker

> I've started IVs on women whose skin was like leather.  Nearly bent the needle going through.


Probably tennis players.

----------


## Perianne

> Probably tennis players.


Or lesbians.

----------


## Perianne

> Track and Field calls for a different muscle structure.  More sleek, longer and smoother muscle structure.  Her legs aren't runner's legs.   Her shoulders aren't wide enough for a swimmer.  I would say, someone who just likes to work out a lot but isn't interested in anything else.  She is fortunate in not having a lot of bodyfat.  I would say she's carrying about 6 to 8 percent.


My BMI is now 25.9.  I am officially overweight?

----------


## DonGlock26

Perianne ,

There are many factors at play. Genetics, age, diet, etc. 

I tend to be pudgy, but I put on muscle like crazy, when I go heavy. But, that is not good for the joints. 

First off, concentrate on being the best that YOU can be. The Hollywood stars train for months and have prepared food to look like they do. 

The men are all on steroids-IMHO. Watch a very muscular action hero's movie, then watch an interview a few months later. They will look like they 

shrank in a dryer. That's the steroids-IMHO.


So, focus on resistance training the whole body 2-3 times a week with compound muscle movements- push-ups, dumbbell rows, squats, lunges, planks, swiss ball core work, etc.

and cardio most days of the week- jog, walk, bike, swim, elliptical, step, exercise DVD's- cardio-kickboxing, etc.  Or, combine cardio with weight training.

Diet is very important and my hardest struggle. Avoiding white, refined flour and sugar is key. If I cut down on carbs, I lose weight. 

I try having fruit and nuts over chips and it works. 

I like DVD's like P90X and Rushfit because i tend to workout harder that way. It's like exercises classes that are always ready for your schedule. 

I'm looking forward to P90X3 - 30 minute workouts with some added cardio for me. I'm looking hard at the Paleo diet.

http://www.beachbody.com/product/fit...0x3-workout.do

You can modify the exercises to your level.


Watch her videos:

----------

Perianne (04-04-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz

> My BMI is now 25.9.  I am officially overweight?


You can't go on BMI.  That will never tell you if you are overweight.  The whole term overweight is a misnomer.  It should be changed to overfat.  From the amount of muscle this woman is carrying she likely has a BMI that indicates she is overweight.  

The only way to really tell whether or not you are overfat is an immersion test to determine body fat percentage.  I would not even trust calipers.

----------


## Perianne

> Watch her videos:


A couple of things.  She has abs.  And I notice that the women are always tall.  I am not even 5' 1".  

I have now hit 135 pounds, the most I have ever weighed, except one time I got sick and got up to nearly 150.

I'm just fussing.  I suppose I should eat less dinner.

----------


## DonGlock26

> A couple of things.  She has abs.  And I notice that the women are always tall.  I am not even 5' 1".  
> 
> I have now hit 135 pounds, the most I have ever weighed, except one time I got sick and got up to nearly 150.
> 
> I'm just fussing.  I suppose I should eat less dinner.



You can only be the best that you can be. We all have belts with notches. Less is better and more is bad.  :Wink: 

Portion control is the most important part. You can overeat with the healthiest of diets. 

When, I'm trying to cut fat, I leave food on my plate at every meal. As soon as you feel satisfied, put the plate away. 

Promise yourself, that if you get hungry later, you'll be free to have an apple or a small handful of almonds. That's the deal that I make with myself.

Concentrate on having a good day and they will string together. Weight yourself once a week and mind how your clothes fit.

I like to make my TV time into my workout time. If you are going to watch TV, better to be on a treadmill, elliptical or even stepping on a stool or jogging lightly on a yoga mat.

Be creative.  :Wink:

----------

Perianne (12-13-2013)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Even the revised BMI scale is to be taken with a HUGE grain of salt.

I remember reading that Brad Pitt during the filming of 'Fight Club' was in the best shape of his life, having undergone intense training for the role. His percentage of body fat was miniscule. However, because he had bulked up on so much muscle, and BMI doesn't distinguish between fat and muscle, it was still telling him that he was overweight!!!

----------


## Katzndogz

To get a muscular build takes two things, only one thing really, but essentially two things.  Dedication and motivation.  Exercise can't be part of your life.  It can't be something that you do.  It has to be a priority.

Bodybuilding was my hobby when I was in my 40s.  I did not go to the gym after work.  I went as soon as I woke up before I went to work.   I didn't have lunch with the coworkers, I went to the gym.   After work I put in another two hours.  Diet was strictly controlled and eliminated dairy as well as the other well known bad boys of eating.   I had some weights, a weight bench and a treadmill at home for in between times.

It takes a lot of time, which most people aren't interested in spending.    What stops most people who want to change the way they look is the inability to prioritize exercise over everything else.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> To get a muscular build takes two things, only one thing really, but essentially two things.  Dedication and motivation.  Exercise can't be part of your life.  It can't be something that you do.  It has to be a priority.
> 
> Bodybuilding was my hobby when I was in my 40s.  I did not go to the gym after work.  I went as soon as I woke up before I went to work.   I didn't have lunch with the coworkers, I went to the gym.   After work I put in another two hours.  Diet was strictly controlled and eliminated dairy as well as the other well known bad boys of eating.   I had some weights, a weight bench and a treadmill at home for in between times.
> 
> It takes a lot of time, which most people aren't interested in spending.    What stops most people who want to change the way they look is the inability to prioritize exercise over everything else.


True as far as getting a pure body-builder's physique goes, but most people don't want to go that far. I see the usual muscle-heads at my gym every day. I KNOW they are 'roiding. The muscles are too exaggerated and extreme, and they have the tell-tale acne on their backs.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I kinda wished I looked like this woman... but not the legs.  How much work does it take to get like this?  I am now 56 years old.  I run 2-3 times per week, do endless (it seems) situps with weights and I still do not have a visible six pack.  I have a muscle when I flex my arms, but it is not obvious like hers.  Maybe I am too old?


LOL I lifted big sacks and worked on a farm and never looked like that in the legs. I knew some girls that did on the basketball team but they were not stronger than me. Don't know and didn't ask if they took anything. I don't like that look in the legs.

----------


## Katzndogz

> LOL I lifted big sacks and worked on a farm and never looked like that in the legs. I knew some girls that did on the basketball team but they were not stronger than me. Don't know and didn't ask if they took anything. I don't like that look in the legs.


If you lifted big sacks of whatever, then you would build upper body strength.  From the look of those legs, she was lifting heavy weight all right, in squats and extensions.  

Whatever it is you are doing, you will build muscle to compensation for that stress ONLY.   Unless you are balancing the stress you put on muscles and increasing that stress constantly, you will not develop any part of your body other than the part you are stressing.

----------


## Roadmaster

> If you lifted big sacks of whatever, then you would build upper body strength.  From the look of those legs, she was lifting heavy weight all right, in squats and extensions.  
> 
> Whatever it is you are doing, you will build muscle to compensation for that stress ONLY.   Unless you are balancing the stress you put on muscles and increasing that stress constantly, you will not develop any part of your body other than the part you are stressing.


I lifted weights too and had to use machines for the legs in basketball. I never looked muscular except a little in the arms. Mostly tone but was and still am slim. I guess it depends on the person.

----------


## The XL

> I kinda wished I looked like this woman... but not the legs.  How much work does it take to get like this?  I am now 56 years old.  I run 2-3 times per week, do endless (it seems) situps with weights and I still do not have a visible six pack.  I have a muscle when I flex my arms, but it is not obvious like hers.  Maybe I am too old?


I don't know if you'd ever look like that but you would get leaner by cleaning up your diet and light weight training.

----------


## Calypso Jones

GIRL...WIMMEN do not needs muscle.  It's a turn off.   She looks horrid.

on the other hand...I've seen photos of and heard the stories of women over 50 who have gotten into weight training.  Nice muscles but they look like New jersey tanned, parchment paper dry skin stretched over bone cadavers.  Totally up to you though.   :Wink:

----------


## The XL

> Nope.  Because she is simply not that buff.  She is merely toned and defined.  
> 
> Check out Ernestine Shepard who started out at 71 and this is her at 75.
> 
> What's too old?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-18346128


That's pretty amazing.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't think most women have the capacity for the muscle building that men do.   ANd really...are these ladies taking testosterone?   They look it.

----------


## Perianne

> GIRL...WIMMEN do not needs muscle.  It's a turn off.   She looks horrid.


I don't think she is horrid.  Maybe if I got some muskles I would look better.  I dunno.... just kinda down on myself lately.

----------


## Roadmaster

But  *Perianne* you can get some light arm weights and have them on while doing small things if you don't want to do those exercises.  :Smiley20:  It's harder for us in our 50s. Not saying I can't because in my mind I still can only. I have small weights now. I still throw a ball too which helps and can with both arms.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I don't think she is horrid.  Maybe if I got some muskles I would look better.  I dunno.... just kinda down on myself lately.


If that's you in your avatar, you have ZERO to be down on yourself about!

----------

Roadmaster (12-13-2013)

----------


## QuaseMarco

She's too muscular and lean for my taste.

This is more like it:

Attachment 1711

----------


## DonGlock26

> LOL I lifted big sacks and worked on a farm and never looked like that in the legs. *I knew some girls that did on the basketball team but they were not stronger than me*. Don't know and didn't ask if they took anything. I don't like that look in the legs.


That's hypertrophy which is an increase in muscle size. It's bodybuilding for looks. A strength training requires less reps and builds strength. Strength athletes generally do not look as big as bodybuilders but they are usually much stronger. Strengthen is not just about size. The nervous system is another part of the equations as well as technique, joint leverage, tendon and ligament strength, etc. I think a mix of size, strength, and endurance is best- i.e. functional fitness.

We had a little strength contest in my old Cavalry squadron of dead-lifting an armored ramp on an armored personnel carrier. A wiry guy smoked a huge muscle-bound soldier. He had that not for show strength from being a farm boy.

----------


## Perianne

> She's too muscular and lean for my taste.
> 
> This is more like it:
> 
> Attachment 1711


Another tall girl.

----------


## DonGlock26

Interesting documentary in a scary, can't stop watching sort of way. Is it sadness and pity for her?






Amazing and hilarious book:

*Muscle: Confessions of an Unlikely Bodybuilder*At age 26, scrawny, Oxford-educated Samuel Fussell entered a YMCA gym in New York to escape the terrors of big city life. Four years and 80 lbs. of firm, bulging muscle later, he was competing for bodybuilding titles in the "Iron Mecca" of Southern California-so weak from intense training and starvation he could barely walk. MUSCLE is the harrowing, often hilarious chronicle of Fussell's divine obsession, his search for identity in a bizarre, eccentric world of "health fascists," "gym bunnies" and "muscleheads"-and his devout, single-minded acceptance of illness, pain, nausea, and steroid-induced rage in his quest for the holy grail of physical perfection.

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/510493.Muscle

http://www.amazon.com/Muscle-Confess.../dp/0380717638


This book sooooo reminds me of Fight Club. I would not be surprised if Chuck Palahniuk were influenced by it.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Female bodybuilders used to look like THIS, and it's a TRUE horror, unnatural, nightmarish and crazy:






I'm not sure, but I think they have stopped that now and made it illegal in the sport, because women taking that many steroids are soon going to die from some horrible cancer.

As far as I know, modern female body-building looks for a more natural, feminine figure, like this:

----------


## Dan40

> I kinda wished I looked like this woman... but not the legs.  How much work does it take to get like this?  I am now 56 years old.  I run 2-3 times per week, do endless (it seems) situps with weights and I still do not have a visible six pack.  I have a muscle when I flex my arms, but it is not obvious like hers.  Maybe I am too old?


You don't need a 6 pak, you got 2 cupcakes!!!

(.) (.)

----------

DonGlock26 (12-14-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> As far as I know, modern female body-building looks for a more natural, feminine figure, like this:




Not as gross, but the legs and shoulders are toooooo wide.

----------


## Pooltablerepairman

Rachel McLish came about as close to perfection as a female bodybuilder will ever get. She was one of the first and is still the best.

----------


## Dan40

> Not as gross, but the legs and shoulders are toooooo wide.


3 martinis and her legs and shoulders will be FINE!!!!!!!

----------

DonGlock26 (12-17-2013)

----------


## DonGlock26

> 3 martinis and her legs and shoulders will be FINE!!!!!!!


Processing....................correct!

----------


## Perianne

> I kinda wished I looked like this woman... but not the legs. How much work does it take to get like this? I am now 56 years old. I run 2-3 times per week, do endless (it seems) situps with weights and I still do not have a visible six pack. I have a muscle when I flex my arms, but it is not obvious like hers. Maybe I am too old?


I still wished I looked something midway between what I am now and her.

I have hooked up with a female friend who is going to help me.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Ummm...you might not want to look like a hairless 17 year old boy with rudimentary secondary sexual characteristics, peri.

----------


## Jets

Not sure why but I find muscular woman attractive. I also like plus size models. Ok, I like big on women,period!  :Smile:

----------


## fyrenza

tl/dnr

You mean, like our vaginal muscles?

The whole Kegel thang?

Isn't THIS considered "lewd" and "lacivious?"

No?

Cool!

Let's talk about squeezing the walls of our vaginas,
to "exercise" them to be "smaller,"
AND to deliver the maximum of sensation to our partners!

YOU go first.

----------


## fyrenza

> Not sure why but I find muscular woman attractive. I also like plus size models. Ok, I like big on women,period!


There's this saying about "built for comfort, NOT for speed"

and a well-padded woman is COMFORTABLE.

One of the first dreams I ever had about a man's orgasm involved a HUGELY fat woman ~

he was on top, connected, but of course!  :Wink:  ,

and it was SOOO FAB!!!  

He had her breasts at his hands and mouth,
and it was like sinking down into complete ecstasy when he came,
and he just wanted to stay there,
and sleep
and dream.

----------

Jets (04-04-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

I dream weird dreams,

where I think I have these Out-Of-Body experiences,
and BE someone else ...

Or someTHING else,
because I dream of being animals, sometimes.

A mama dog, on a screened porch
she knows how to flip that door open
and let herself out.

She was lying with her litter,

and it was a GORGEOUS night,
and she went out to lie down on the cool ground,
and look at the world,
and the sky.

Dreams ...

My HS thesis was about dreams.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> tl/dnr
> 
> You mean, like our vaginal muscles?
> 
> The whole Kegel thang?
> 
> Isn't THIS considered "lewd" and "lacivious?"
> 
> No?
> ...


I read somewhere that they recommend Kegels for older men with 'plumbing' problems these days too.

----------


## Perianne

I still would like to have more muscle, something like her:

----------


## Dan40

> I still would like to have more muscle, something like her:


That's carrying "hard body" too far.  Besides she had way too many hang ups in the sack.  I had to let her go.
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I still would like to have more muscle, something like her:


MUCH better than your first example!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Look at past covers of Women's Health magazine for templates to strive for.

----------


## Mordent

> I have hooked up with a female friend


drool.gif

----------


## Perianne

> MUCH better than your first example!


If I tighten or flex (or whatever you call it) my stomach, you can see muscles there now, but not like hers.

And something most people do not think about, but nurses are very strong from turning and lifting patients all the time.  I think with a little coaching help I could get something like her (above photo).  Does anyone have any idea how long that would take?  Could I look like that by late summer?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Jilian Michaels does sexy girl-muscle very, very well.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> If I tighten or flex (or whatever you call it) my stomach, you can see muscles there now, but not like hers.
> 
> And something most people do not think about, but nurses are very strong from turning and lifting patients all the time.  I think with a little coaching help I could get something like her (above photo).  Does anyone have any idea how long that would take?  Could I look like that by late summer?


Given your overall high level of fitness, that should be easy.

----------

Perianne (04-05-2014)

----------


## Perianne

Can I do that by just lifting weights?  How do I get arm and shoulder muscles?  I don't want my legs and behind to get any bigger.

----------


## Perianne

I like her muscles, too.

----------

